# Paying more rent so that DEWA is included



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am currently in company provided accommodation and am thinking of renting my own place. I am looking to spend around 70-80k on rent but how much do you think dewa will cost on top of that? I have only been in Dubai a few weeks and so don't really know much about the rental market. I know that DEWA is 5% but then are there electricity and water bills on top of that...and then A/C charges? What would be the total amount for a 1 bed apartment (rough figures I know). Basically wondering if it is better to pay DEWA myself or pay an extra 10K for the property to have all bills, dewa and chiller included....what you think?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You should definitely try to negotiate getting the chiller fees included as in many apartments its a yearly charge whether or not you are using it and that will help avoid any nasty surprises. 
As far as DEWA goes I think you will have to register in your own name. There will be a refundable deposit of 1000dhs and then your monthly bills will, in theory, only included your actual usage of water and electricity plau a monthly instalment towards the yearly 5% rental charge.
I have chiller included and rent a two bed place of about 1700sqft, my monthly DEWA is around 120-250dhs depending on the season.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You should definitely try to negotiate getting the chiller fees included as in many apartments its a yearly charge whether or not you are using it and that will help avoid any nasty surprises.
> As far as DEWA goes I think you will have to register in your own name. There will be a refundable deposit of 1000dhs and then your monthly bills will, in theory, only included your actual usage of water and electricity plau a monthly instalment towards the yearly 5% rental charge.
> I have chiller included and rent a two bed place of about 1700sqft, my monthly DEWA is around 120-250dhs depending on the season.


Two bed place and your DEWA is 120-250? You're including housing fees in this or not? The housing fees alone should be more.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Depends if DEWA charge the 5% fees or not on your rent when you sign up with them. How do you know if they do or not? You don't - there's no logic - file under Dubaism.

My building has a central A/C system (I think this is the chiller system?) and we don't pay anything for it, it's included in the rent I guess although no reference to it.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

zin said:


> Depends if DEWA charge the 5% fees or not on your rent when you sign up with them. How do you know if they do or not? You don't - there's no logic - file under Dubaism.
> 
> My building has a central A/C system (I think this is the chiller system?) and we don't pay anything for it, it's included in the rent I guess although no reference to it.


Yes that's exactly the case with me too. My agent told me that the A/C charges would be included in DEWA.. but I'm not sure if they're included because my cooling charges are zero.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in company provided accommodation and am thinking of renting my own place. I am looking to spend around 70-80k on rent but how much do you think dewa will cost on top of that? I have only been in Dubai a few weeks and so don't really know much about the rental market. I know that DEWA is 5% but then are there electricity and water bills on top of that...and then A/C charges? What would be the total amount for a 1 bed apartment (rough figures I know). Basically wondering if it is better to pay DEWA myself or pay an extra 10K for the property to have all bills, dewa and chiller included....what you think?


depending on the area you are looking at, nowadays there are a lot of 1 bedroom options where you just pay one single fee and you get everything included, i am talking about the fully furnished options, which include ur electric, water, tv, chiller, internet, weekly cleaning, laundering of sheets, etc and they are in the range you are talking about, but depends on the area. look around.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Like everything else in Dubai the 5% charge based on your rental is just a lottery, some get charged and some don`t.


----------



## katygindubai2011 (Sep 12, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Like everything else in Dubai the 5% charge based on your rental is just a lottery, some get charged and some don`t.


Didn't realise this...we are expecting our first month's bills in the next week or so and I am dreading it...


----------

